# Safety Walls.



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

What does everyone use for safety walls on HO Tracks and how do you attach them to the track?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I will be good and not make a joke about safeties

I used freezer do strips
The used hangers with a upside down U at the top to hold them on place.
small hole in the table top would hold the hangers


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

If you don't need to see through them, I use cork board shimmed to the proper height and painted black for runoff areas in the turns and the same thing painted white and gooped to the runoffs at a 90 degree angle. Cheap, easy and easy on the cars as well.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The fences on my track are not attached to the track itself. I drove finish nails into the table to be fence posts and wired plastic mesh to the nails. The mesh looks like chain link fencing and can be found in the craft section of any hobby store.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

My inner walls are ABS plastic when they are opaque and 0.070" Lexan when they have to be clear. The ABS walls are either screwed to the elevated section supports or supported by finishing nails driven through holes drilled into the wall. The Lexan walls are approximately 4 inches high and are supported by piano wire dropped into holes on the table. Clear packing tape holes the wall to the wires. The table perimeter walls are plywood with 1" soft form padding on the short walls (where the high speed impacts happen) and 1/2" foam padding on the long walls.


----------

